

The Importance of Role Models - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/01/role-models.html

======
aditya
Just posted a comment about this on Fred's blog too, but I'm wondering if you
guys have any suggestions on finding and meeting good mentors? Is it just
meeting people you respect at networking events? Getting introduced? Or
writing to them out of the blue? Or is there a more structured way to go about
this...?

~~~
diN0bot
my best mentors are people who happened to be a little ahead of me and were
mature enough to embrace openness. or they were people tons ahead of me
specifically looking to mentor. the one thing they all had in common was not
viewing me as any less capable or able, just less experienced.

i'm as interested in answers to your questions as you are...cus i don't know
have i've found mentors. lucky. it helps to be open yourself and respect what
others can teach or share.

